# Aspiring LD or sound designe/FOH engineer w/ a disability



## Jwheelz (Jan 26, 2013)

*Aspiring LD or sound designer/FOH engineer w/ a disability*

Hi All,

So I happened upon this site while searching for information about lighting design and moving lights. I'm 28 and although it's been years since I've laid hands on an audio console, and decades since I've laid hands on a lighting console, I'm looking to get back into it possibly professionally. The complicating factor in my life is I have a form of muscular dystrophy which now has robbed me of effective use of my arms for any kind of technical equipment. I studied music industry at Drexel University in Philadelphia from 2002 to 2006. I've always been more interested in technical fields but due to my disability I chose a business and law oriented curriculum. In high school I mixed audio for a number of stage productions including musicals with a live band/orchestra, and in college I assisted in mixing a number of performances including a battle of the bands on a sixty-four channel console the make of which escapes me now. Part of the music industry curriculum was recording during which I primarily used a soundcraft ghost 32x4x2 console. My primary area of interest is definitely the concert industry.

In the world of lighting I have a lot of piecemeal experience. Because of my wheelchair I was unable to even get to the lighting console in high school or college so no experience there. Just prior to high school I used a somewhat primitive scanner to do special lighting effects on a production of the Wizard of Oz. Prior to that I played around with one of the earlier DMX consoles that was available at the time. I also had a bit of exposure to moving lights in terms of understanding the parameters and some of the programming concepts which I got to play with a little bit in a professional venue.

Only recently do I feel that the technology has caught up to allow me to fully immerse myself back in these two technical areas. Because I don't have a large budget I was looking for lighting equipment that I could learn concepts on in the real world. I was looking at some essentially high-end consumer/low-end professional gear from Chauvet. My primary motivation being I wanted something that would allow me to control a rig I could conceivably afford to build. That's sort of a hobby side project of mine at this moment though. What I'm interested in doing is attempting to connect with a lighting/staging/sound company in my region (Connecticut) and seeing if I can offer some kind of work using my current experience outside of the technical aspects of it. I'd really like to experiment with modern digital consoles and digital control for sound as well as digital and computer controlled lighting systems.

Playing around with Chauvet's showXpress software has been quite illuminating (pun intended). I'm aware it probably has some limitations over more advanced systems like Hog & MA, and may not have the most extensive visualization capabilities. But it has shown me that I'm able to create workable shows that allow me to operate them at the same level as able-bodied operators. I believe I have the skill level from a creative standpoint but am admittedly not up to par (no pun intended) on all of the technical aspects. In terms of audio I understand a great deal because I do have relatively extensive experience in that area. In lighting I believe I understand the concepts pretty well and some of the technical aspects like DMX addressing and the physical setup of systems, but I know there's a lot more to learn.

Sorry for this long-winded post but I wanted to put all the relevant information out there. I'm hoping to learn more about the real-world applications of these types of technologies, find more opportunities to gain experience with them and finally try to find and devise ways of adapting current technology to my specific physical needs to allow me to succeed in a professional level environment.

Hope to get to know some of you and I look forward to all there is to learn.

Just editing to add that I am familiar with more conventional equipment, I'm aware my physical limitations may make the traditional path into this type of field incredibly difficult. But I'm excited to hear any additional opinions and perspectives that might help me figure out a path into doing the work I love. 

-J.


----------



## DaveySimps (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Aspiring LD or sound designer/FOH engineer w/ a disability*

Welcome to the booth! Thanks for the great introduction. It is always nice to get to know our new members. I hope you enjoy your time here with us!

~Dave


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Aspiring LD or sound designer/FOH engineer w/ a disability*

Welcome! If you have specific questions feel free to make a thread over in the lighting forum!


----------



## IcarusProductions (Jan 29, 2013)

*Re: Aspiring LD or sound designer/FOH engineer w/ a disability*

Welcome! 

Lots of consoles now have Computer Based clients that can be used to program. You could use PC voice control paired to the hot-key commands for example with an ETC EOS/Ion/Element Client which would allow you to program through speech. I don't know how well it would work with programming movers, though, if it were for a show or venue and you set up your Pallets correctly, I'm sure you could get it to work!


----------

